# Utah



## jabird56 (Sep 18, 2020)

EOS 70D, EF-S 10-18mm, 18mm, 1/125 @ f/11


----------



## Click (Sep 18, 2020)

Very nice shot.


----------



## JustUs7 (Aug 15, 2021)

EOS RP with the RF 15-35mm f/2.8 (rented from lensrentals.com). Capitol Reef National Park.


----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2021)

Beautiful series. Well done. FamilyGuy.


----------

